
Google privacy policy rethink demanded by EU - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19953241
======
selectout
From an innovation standpoint having the single privacy policy is much better
for Google and end users, but when it comes to privacy itself it lacks. Not a
huge lacking when combining them together but nonetheless I'd rather not have
my personal web searches and professional email sending the data to be used in
conjunction.

------
codeka
I wonder if they're going to issue the same recommendations to Microsoft:
[http://marketingland.com/microsoft-privacy-change-google-
att...](http://marketingland.com/microsoft-privacy-change-google-
attacked-23598)

------
batgaijin
Privacy policy: lets make websites like the Economist use cookies, but
Microsoft can keep _NSAKEY in.

Remember: you have a right to privacy from corporations that want your money,
not from governments that want your money.

